# going to visit the UK



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I have noticed many of my " KP" friends are from the UK, my family of 9 are planning a trip there to visit my son. He lives in the Southwark section of London. Are any of you nearby? I would love to meet up....I am looking for an apartment to rent for 3 days too...any help would be appreciated. Oh..of course I am going to be looking for some good sock yarn too.....


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I used to live there, was born in Southwark, Camberwell Gate..where exactly are you going in Southwark

Pat


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

My son said his neighborhood is called Bankside?!?


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I do know there, we moved away from the area......its very Central for sightseeing, if you are on Facebook, theres a group all about it.....

You do have to be very careful when travelling around London, afarid I cannot help with hotels etc., but you might get some answers from the group who's link have posted below

https://www.facebook.com/londonse1


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit London near Waterloo station is the place to go for sock yarn. All hand dyed on the premises and they serve coffee and something stronger if you want it.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

that is great!! My son works near the Waterloo area...I will be there!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kjoerwin said:


> that is great!! My son works near the Waterloo area...I will be there!!


If you google I Knit London you will find them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My son lives in S. London and I hope to be in the London area by then. Sorry that I can't help with apartment rentals but you can get some good deals on hotels by booking in advance.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! My search online has been fun, but some hotels won't give me prices so far in advance.


----------



## Pastimes (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you tried booking.com? We were in London last Christmas and again in June. We used booking.com both times. We just wanted a hotel room but we noticed that they have deals on apartments too. They have deals each week so it is worth watching for awhile. Enjoy!


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I just found that site! My problem is there are 9 of us!


----------



## Pastimes (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you check for apartments/flats?


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I've had great luck renting houses and apartments in a variety of areas (including London) by going to www.VRBO.com (Vacation Rentals By Owner) You also might try www.AIRBNB.com - I just did a quick search because I wasn't certain they'd have a place large enough -- and the first place that popped up was an apartment that would accommodate up to 15 people. You'll need to check the locations far more closely than I just did, but you might find something of interest on either of those sites.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, when are you coming to London? I work in Southwark.
B


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

My family will be there June 29th to July 2!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You are coming next year?


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes! '14


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

kjoerwin said:


> Thanks! My search online has been fun, but some hotels won't give me prices so far in advance.


My husband and I went down to London to see my daughter. We booked to stay in a Travelodge about 3 months in advance, and 4 nights cost us just over £90.00. Both my daughters and their families are coming to the Wirral for Christmas, and they have booked at the Travelodge for two nights for a ridiculously low amount. It is not 5 star accomodation, but the rooms are clean, and at the one where we stayed, the staff were very accommodating. Google Travelodge, you might find what you are looking for. PS: My daughter, her husband and two teenagers share one room, and that is what they charge for, the room.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

There is one on Union St. Right near my son. I will call them tomorrow!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

kjoerwin said:


> There is one on Union St. Right near my son. I will call them tomorrow!


Please let us know if you have any success.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

The other hotel chain to look at would be Premier Inn & there are 4 around the area where your son lives. My family have used those outside London, basic, clean, good service, - excellent!!!!
I will keep you posted for any other ideas.


----------

